# Fundraising Idea....



## Brooke_Hollow (Nov 3, 2003)

I have noticed a lot of people looking for miniature horse calendars.... maybe CMHR could create one as a fundraiser??? Maybe have a photo contest for the pics!

Just a thought...


----------



## virginia (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi Brooke

Great minds think alike..Last week I started asking the BOD if they liked this idea. I'm contcting some printers for prices and will have something on the Forum before the end of the week.

I was looking around for Mini Calendars too.

Ginny


----------



## Denise (Nov 3, 2003)

Thats a great idea. Everytime I see a horse calendar I look for one with minis, but there just isnt one. I think it would sell very well.


----------



## Brooke_Hollow (Nov 4, 2003)

Great idea Ginny! I know I definately will buy one!


----------



## wykd (Nov 4, 2003)

Sounds like a winner to me


----------



## virginia (Nov 4, 2003)

Well guys it WAS a great idea. I've checked into the cost of printing up the calendar and for now it is way too much for CMHR to take on. I initallty wanted just 250 calendars, because I knew they were expensive and didn't want CMHR getting in over its head.

Most printers won't do a calendar unless it is a 1,000 order minimum. Lisa of Ozark Miniature Tack has a printer that would do a run of 500 but the cost would be $6 to $8 per calendar.

What Lisa and I are now looking at is a possible Calendar for 2004. She suggested

doing a 15 month calendar from Oct of 03 thru Dec of 04. She would take half the 1,000 for her calendars and her printer will switch covers for CMHR. This would also give us time to run a contest through the Forum for the pictures that would go in. So, I figure possibly in June, I'll post on the Forum for a picture contest.

Any other thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.

Ginny


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2003)

I know Lone Star Rescue does a calender every year with a pic of each rescue. sells out every time. Unfortunately we will probably have enough by next year to make a calender

Kay


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 14, 2003)

Neat idea!! I make my own calendar and also make one for my mom and also my Dad up in Alaska. I put everyones b-days on them also.

Sheri


----------



## frekles93 (Nov 16, 2003)

[SIZE=14pt]There is a mini calender for sell on Ebay It is VERY cute. I though about buying one but I would rather the money go to the rescue!![/SIZE]

April


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 16, 2003)

I did buy one, I don't think anything was decided about the calendar for 2004. But how about a photo contest for a 2005 calendar. It will give more time to get one ready and it can be say half rescue minis and the other half forum members minis. Everyone has been very generous with the $3 mission and this will give time to sell more calendars, advertise them more. Just a thought.


----------



## virginia (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, another good idea. We are planning on a 04/05 calendar

A 15 month one starting in Oct. A contest will be held on the Forum. I haven't posted anything yet, but will do after the Holidays are over. With the $3 Thread and the Cookbook (which be ready soon, and it's really nice.) I didn't want to overwhelm the generous people on the Forum. So, look for a post probably in Feb giveing all the particulars.

Ginny.


----------



## smokengunsranch (Nov 16, 2003)

We discussed this at the meeting and we all thought it was a good idea. I had also passed on that night that , when we put together our caldendar we charged to enter the photo contest then a panel of non biased judges would pick the twelve.


----------

